# Arcadia Lighting



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

All Arcadia lighting now on special prices including MVBs.
Plus new EURORANGE coming week commencing 16th July.
Sign up for yours now.

Proud to be approved stockist of Arcadia Lighting.


----------



## Neoni (Mar 25, 2010)

petman99 said:


> All Arcadia lighting now on special prices including MVBs.
> Plus new EURORANGE coming week commencing 16th July.
> Sign up for yours now.
> 
> Proud to be approved stockist of Arcadia Lighting.


Any discount codes gloating about, aha gotta be cheeky!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

shame the items never work.my hood arrived with broken bulb.was then fobbed off to arcadia for replacement.john has sent me 2 bulbs out and neither work.so obviously a dodgy hood.do all your electrical items have issues or am i just unlucky.every order ive made theres been a problem


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Arcadia are one of the most trusted reptile lighting brands out there. It seems the problem is with the hood. i have never had a problem with arcadia equipment.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Yea I know that Arcadia are good.just seems every order I've had from these suppliers are faulty


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> shame the items never work.my hood arrived with broken bulb.was then fobbed off to arcadia for replacement.john has sent me 2 bulbs out and neither work.so obviously a dodgy hood.do all your electrical items have issues or am i just unlucky.every order ive made theres been a problem


Please can you give me order id please
Also i have no control over the electrical items we sell as we buy these in from the main suppliers just like all other shops do brand new.
I am sorry you have had a problem and we will get this sorted for you.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> Yea I know that Arcadia are good.just seems every order I've had from these suppliers are faulty


All major brands have quite a big return rate from shops and online suppliers for there products due to being faulty and factor this in when releasing a product.

All our items are brand new from suppliers and we cannot know if an item is faulty until a customer contacts us.

We will then sort out any problem.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> shame the items never work.my hood arrived with broken bulb.was then fobbed off to arcadia for replacement.john has sent me 2 bulbs out and neither work.so obviously a dodgy hood.do all your electrical items have issues or am i just unlucky.every order ive made theres been a problem


If hood is doggy as you say this would have come like that from Arcadia to us.
We will collect hood and replace item for you.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

i will pm you order number shortly.this has been going on since wednesday last week.i was fobbed off to deal with arcadia direct,they have sent 2 new bulbs for me to try and neither work so its obviously the hood.i asked ella to send a new hood out and ask courier to collect faulty one at same time,which she said her bosses were not willing to do.so as my day geckos were without uv for nearly a week ive had to buy a new lighthood from a local shop.granted it was a lot dearer but at least it works and i wont have to wait til next week for replacement.so if you can arrange collection of this one and refund me please


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

and yes i understand that there will be faults for electrical items.i must be very unlucky in the 5 orders ive placed every electrical item has had to be returned and replaced.and after sending 3 exo terra monsoons back i had to be refunded


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> and yes i understand that there will be faults for electrical items.i must be very unlucky in the 5 orders ive placed every electrical item has had to be returned and replaced.and after sending 3 exo terra monsoons back i had to be refunded


The exo terra monsoons did go through a patch of over 40% returns from exo terra.
This is something they have sorted now we hope.
As for the amount you have had to have replaced by us i would say yes that you have had a bit of a run but it is something Ella our customer service lady has to deal with on a daily basis.

But as i said earlier all suppliers accept about a 3% return rate.
Some suppliers out there at present have more return rate than others it just depends on which brand you buy.

I would like to make it clear that all our products are sold brand new from suppliers and we do our best to make sure that all customers are happy.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> i will pm you order number shortly.this has been going on since wednesday last week.i was fobbed off to deal with arcadia direct,they have sent 2 new bulbs for me to try and neither work so its obviously the hood.i asked ella to send a new hood out and ask courier to collect faulty one at same time,which she said her bosses were not willing to do.so as my day geckos were without uv for nearly a week ive had to buy a new lighthood from a local shop.granted it was a lot dearer but at least it works and i wont have to wait til next week for replacement.so if you can arrange collection of this one and refund me please


I have just checked with Ella who spoke to John re your problem and John asked us to supply him with your address which we did and he was going to send out new bulb for you.

As for replacement hood we have to get your one back first as in the past we have collected items to find out that they are not faulty and we have already supplied new item.

I am not saying that yours is not faulty and i will get Ella to arrange collection of it for you.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi yes,John sent out 2 bulbs on 2 different days and neither work.so it must be faulty.if you can ask Ella to email me with collection details etc I will package it back up.cheers


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I can honestly say (to anyone on the outside of this little conversation here) that I only ever use Arcadia products because they are quite literally the best on the market. I can also comfortably say that I order about 95% of my stuff from Surrey pet supplies and have never had a single issue. It sounds like this problem is only a one off issues for this customer so I would suggest Surrey pet supplies as a supplier for anyone, don't be put off!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just put an order in with surrey P's for over £100's worth of equipment and the first on the list was Arcadia T5 controller and T5 Tube. Never ever had a concern with Arcadia they always do exactly as it says on the tin :lol2:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

can i ask why after having my faulty light back for nearly a week you emailed today stating its been sent to the manufacturer for testing and if found faulty ill be refunded.do you not think after john sent 2 new bulbs and neither worked its clearly faulty.so why am i made to wait again.your customer service is terrible.no wonder google reviews is full of 1 star reviews all about faulty goods.yous have the best prices but crappest service going.yous seriously need to sort your selves out.you sold me the item not the manufacturer so why am i waiting on them.jokers


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> can i ask why after having my faulty light back for nearly a week you emailed today stating its been sent to the manufacturer for testing and if found faulty ill be refunded.do you not think after john sent 2 new bulbs and neither worked its clearly faulty.so why am i made to wait again.your customer service is terrible.no wonder google reviews is full of 1 star reviews all about faulty goods.yous have the best prices but crappest service going.yous seriously need to sort your selves out.you sold me the item not the manufacturer so why am i waiting on them.jokers


We got your unit back latter part of last week and it will go back to supplier tomorrow for checking and Ella will call them once back and if agreed faulty a full refund will be made to you.
I do believe Ella has emailed you about what is happening.
So if we had crappy customer service we would have not just bothered with you instead we have done everything we can to sort item out for you even getting John from Arcadia to send out new bulbs when we thought they were at fault.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

petman99 said:


> We got your unit back latter part of last week and it will go back to supplier tomorrow for checking and Ella will call them once back and if agreed faulty a full refund will be made to you.
> I do believe Ella has emailed you about what is happening.
> So if we had crappy customer service we would have not just bothered with you instead we have done everything we can to sort item out for you even getting John from Arcadia to send out new bulbs when we thought they were at fault.


so whys it gone back for testing after you admitted you thought the bulbs were at fault and wasnt the case.so OBVIOUSLY its a faulty hood.and your customer service is crap.i purchased the item from YOU not direct from arcadia.you should be refunding them going to your manufacturer to sort out the refund from them.how hard was it for you to put a bulb in and test instead of prolonging the issue.like i said your customer service is crap.loads of complaints on here and just look at your google reviews


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> so whys it gone back for testing after you admitted you thought the bulbs were at fault and wasnt the case.so OBVIOUSLY its a faulty hood.and your customer service is crap.i purchased the item from YOU not direct from arcadia.you should be refunding them going to your manufacturer to sort out the refund from them.how hard was it for you to put a bulb in and test instead of prolonging the issue.like i said your customer service is crap.loads of complaints on here and just look at your google reviews


If we had bulbs from Arcadia for hood we would have done this but as we do not then that is why we have sent to supplier.

This is also why Arcadia sent out bulbs straight from them to you.

I have looked at the google reviews and i can see there is some negative feedback as well as some very good feeback and i know how ever hard any company works on customer service you are not going to be able to make everyone happy all the time.
We have lots of customers on a daily basis that are very happy with our internet side as well as the way our staff look after customers who visit our retail outlet.

All my staff do there very best to sort out any problems that customers have and i feel that is what Ella has done in this case.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> so whys it gone back for testing after you admitted you thought the bulbs were at fault and wasnt the case.so OBVIOUSLY its a faulty hood.and your customer service is crap.i purchased the item from YOU not direct from arcadia.you should be refunding them going to your manufacturer to sort out the refund from them.how hard was it for you to put a bulb in and test instead of prolonging the issue.like i said your customer service is crap.loads of complaints on here and just look at your google reviews


Your Arcadia unit will be refunded today for you as i have spoken to Arcadia and sorted it out.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> so whys it gone back for testing after you admitted you thought the bulbs were at fault and wasnt the case.so OBVIOUSLY its a faulty hood.and your customer service is crap.i purchased the item from YOU not direct from arcadia.you should be refunding them going to your manufacturer to sort out the refund from them.how hard was it for you to put a bulb in and test instead of prolonging the issue.like i said your customer service is crap.loads of complaints on here and just look at your google reviews


I hope the chat we had earlier explains what us as retailers go through as well.
Will call you tomorrow when i have more news.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Yea defo explains a lot of the issues.speak soon,cheers


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> Yea defo explains a lot of the issues.speak soon,cheers


Have spoken to them today and will get a full report of what they think has happened tomorrow so will let you know.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok cheers


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> Ok cheers


Finally got to bottom of your item today after meeting.
The unit has worked each time until the other day when put on and they found if moved will play it up so yes is faulty but i can see now why they said it works.

I am happy also to refund you some postage costs as the other item you had was just a small item.

I am sorry that you had all this trouble with the Arcadia unit.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Can I just point out that we offer a world leading customer service.

All electricals haveba failure rate in fact BSI says it can be 8% a year per product.

We are so proud to have a failure rate of less than 1.5%

We offer a no quibble guarantee of one year on all products.

If it goes wrong we will change it!

But you need to take it back to where you bought it first.

Hooe that sets your mind at rest

John


----------

